# Hatching eggs - Black Indian Runner Ducks



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I'd describe them as top production quality, not quite show quality in conformation but very typey without the compromise in egg production you get with SQ.

The pic is of the parent stock when they were still juvies almost done shedding out their baby down, I can provide current pics on request but the background will be grey and muddy being March in Michigan 

They pump out delicious, lovely blue eggs very reliably.

Fertility tested near 100%, my last batch had 2 non starters out of 26 eggs, but a few of them were oldish eggs from my kitchen, only fresh eggs will be sent to buyers.

$20 per dozen with generous extras always included, plus $15 shipping to the lower 48.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Hmm...picture didn't post


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)




----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Sharp looking ducks! I plead ignorance about ducks but does this type require a pond for swimming?


----------



## randolphj (Feb 24, 2013)

I too know nothing of ducks... how much room would a dozen need?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

They don't require a pond for breeding like some waterfowl, but they do need enough fresh water to be able to dunk their heads at minimum.

We don't have a pond here, in the summer I give them one of those blue plastic kiddie pools to play in, I dump the water and refill twice a day when it's hot out. We freeze hard here in the winter making that not possible so they get a bucket of fresh water twice a day.

Randolph, when you say how much room do you mean outside to run around or coop size?

Mine free range, but you could pen them with enough room to run around, they make great fee rangers though, They love to clear the garden of slugs and bugs, but they won't tear up your beds like chickens will, they will run around catching flies out of the air, very entertaining and satisfying to watch 
As far as a coop, as long as they are let out in the morning and allowed out until bedtime it needn't be huge, 4x6 with low to the ground access would be fine as long as the bedding is kept clean. 

They lay very early in the morning not later like chickens, usually right before dawn, so when you let them out in the morning you can collect all their eggs for that day.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

You need them again!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I always wanted a dozen white ones so I could put little red collars around their necks.

I would like a dozen please. I'm sick of chickens tearing everything up and not perching where they are supposed to at night.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Gorgeous ducks!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

farmerpat said:


> Gorgeous ducks!


Thank you


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I've been meaning to order an incubator because the two antiques I have won't hold proper temp. Your egg offer made me order the incubator! It was the pic of the ducks that did it!
I'll PM you about shipping timing so I can have the incubator set up and running.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Fiddlesticks..!!!! Sure wish I had my own place right now...


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Tiempo, I'm sending you a PM


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

We've had a hatch going on yesterday and today from our eggs, so here's a current baby picture as temptation


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Bump, the girls (and boys) are still being busy


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

Tell them to keep busy  I'm working on my crew for an incubator for mother's day for my silkie eggs and if they go for it, I really think I need some of them. I loved having the pekins years ago but can't go with any that fly right now with pool. I'm working on sending cute baby pics and may have sil convinced he needs to have them summer at their house near the garden (2 acres of fenced in yard)  fingers crossed!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

What do you feed them in the winter? Is there an option besides commercial store bought feed?


----------

